
Show HN: Meet Geisha - drt
For the past couple of months, I’ve been working with a total stranger, @ahmetsulek. We’ve never met in real life, and our communication has been restricted to Skype. And that’s Skype call, not video.<p>Whilst it’s advised that one should only team up with somebody they’ve known for a long time, I’ve found this not to be necessary. Instead, all you need is a dose of mutual respect and a clear partnership agreement.<p>We’ve been working together for the past couple of months on a web app and Chrome Extension that aggregates sites like Hacker News, Designer News, Sidebar.io, Behance and Dribbble into one place. Why? To make an easier browsing experience.<p>Meet http:&#x2F;&#x2F;geisha.io<p>Let us know what you think.<p>@williamchanner
======
cjbprime
Looks great, shame about the name and logo. If you wouldn't call an app
"Hookers", I don't think you should call one "Geisha"..

~~~
batoure
Logo seems a little off, I would also agree that they shouldn't call their app
Hookers. Good thing that isn't what Geisha means or represents. Might want to
hold off on pop-culture international stereotypes and do a little googling.

------
ahmetsulek
Direct link: [http://geisha.io](http://geisha.io)

------
dexkiki
Very cool. I love it.

Two things: How can I view comments on the link to the left? This is a minor
point. I didn't know what some of the icons so I was initially confused as the
differences between the center and left.

The scroll ball on visual content to the right and the number list "scroll
bar" on the left side works out very well. Nice touch.

Edit: Also, I think the animations from when you switch between popular and
latest for both columns should be consistent. I liked the pop-in effect when
you do it with the pictures.

------
nobodysfool
Why did you pick that name for your website?

~~~
ahmetsulek
I've saved the name for a design project as I was looking for it's meaning.
Quoting wikipeidia;

Geisha (/??e???/; Japanese: [?e??a]),[1] The word consists of two kanji, ?
(gei) meaning "art" and ? (sha) meaning "person" or "doer".

~~~
philosophus
The literal meaning of the individual kanji is not the same as the entire
word. You might want to do a bit more research into what a geisha actually is
...

~~~
oftenwrong
In some cases the meanings of the kanji have nothing to do with the meaning of
the word
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ateji](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ateji)

------
jaredsohn
You should have the URL go directly to the page (and indicate that an
extension is available there.)

If I was going to your site regularly, I'd hate to have to type in /app each
time (and the autocomplete wouldn't necessarily go there.)

------
Ntrails
[http://geisha.io/app/item?id=7318947](http://geisha.io/app/item?id=7318947)

Clicked on a linke and it broke?

Edit: I think it was the [ask HN] about missing bitcoin

~~~
codez
Clicked on home from here and styling....

[http://geisha.io/site/index](http://geisha.io/site/index)

------
erict19
I love stories of this kind of successful anonymous collaboration. I can't
help but think that they will only become more common/cross-border. Keep it
up!

------
lost_name
I like the doubling up for the scroll bar + loading icon for infinite
scrolling. Cool detail.

------
thesehands
I like the look of this, good work guys. I also enjoy the DRT website.

------
hobonumber1
I love the UI. It's clean and pretty fast.

------
czr1
Great collaboration. Very useful!

------
bulutcy
Very nice! Keep up the good work.

